# Viewpoint Spyware On Your Computer!!! (important)



## Mainter (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, my computer has been acting funny lately and I've been combing over things to pinpoint any problems. Aside from a Java trojan, not much has come up. I did a scan with this website program called Housecall by TrendMicro that works well and is free. Something came up that was labeled AWS or something, and it was unnamed so I did a search for it. A while later, I started learning about Viewpoint Media Player.

This is secretly installed with several programs, the biggest infiltration is with AIM. With AIM, the program is not only installed secretly, but upon removal it is automatically re-installed, EACH TIME YOU OPEN AIM

What does it do? Well, it used to just look for updates and hijack your browser with pop-ups, along with allowing AIM to do those video ads. As of this year, they have begun something much more devious: TRACKING AND COLLECTING YOUR EVERY MOVE ON THIS INTERNET AND DOING SO WITH PRIDE, CLAIMING IT IS IN YOUR BEST INTEREST. - http://www.clickz.com/news/article.php/3561546

This means that it is using not only your internet connection, but a heavy amount of resources on your PC. If you are experiencing any sort of slowdowns on your computer (not just the internet), this might be why. They claim to have 120 million "customers", so there is a very good chance that it is installed on your computer.

Here's a bit from their "privacy statement":

"Our clients are wide-ranging, from online retailers to auto manufacturers to online advertisers. For example, Sony uses Viewpoint to display complex features of its notebook, desktop, and server computing products. Toyota, Ford, and other car manufacturers use the Viewpoint player to highlight capabilities that are difficult to promote in a showroom or on a test drive. Many other product and service companies, most notably AOL, Coke, M&Ms, Sega, and Visa use Viewpoint for high-impact rich media advertising on a variety of popular web sites. The Viewpoint Media Player comes bundled with AOL, AIM, Adobe products and most retail computers sold today."

THIS PROGRAM DOES NOT SHOW UP ON A VAST MAJORITY OF SPYWARE DETECTION PROGRAMS AND WEBSITES, INCLUDING:

PestPatrol (Computer Associates)
Norton
Mcafee
Hijackthis
liutilities
-----> Ad-aware <----------
System Info
Computer Cops
Webroot Spysweeper
Microsoft Anti-Spyware
Spybot Search & Destroy

This is probably because either Viewpoint has paid these guys off, or they have found a loophole where you automatically sign their agreement when you install AIM. Also, they have only just recently started their tracking and collection, so the spyware detectors might still be playing catch-up.

If you open your Control Panel, you will most likely find Viewpoint has installed an icon even in there, as if it were an essential component.

Here's a way to remove it:

ViewPoint Media Player manual removal:
Uninstall Viewpoint Media Player from 'Add/Remove Programs'. Make sure you close any programs that might use this and also check your taskmanager (ctrl+alt+delete) for the "viewmngr.exe" process, or anything else with it's name. If you see it, close it, because if you try to remove the program, it will not fully do so when it is open. CLOSE AIM, FOR SURE.

Misc:
These Related files needs to be deleted if you want to remove viewpoint:
AxMetaStream.dll, ComponentMgr.dll, MetaStreamID.ini, MtsAxInstaller.exe, npViewpoint.dll, npViewpoint.xpt, JpegReader.dll, Mts3Reader.dll, SceneComponent.dll, SreeDMMX.dll, SWFView.dll, WaveletReader.dll

BEFORE YOU READ ANY OF THE SITES BELOW, READ THIS ONE: http://www.clickz.com/news/article.php/3561546

YOU WILL SEE THE PRESS RELEASE REGARDING VIEWPOINT'S BLATENT DESTRUCTION OF YOUR PRIVACY. THIS IS VERY RECENT AND KEEP IT IN MIND WHENEVER YOU READ ANYTHING ABOUT THEM NOT BEING SPYWARE.

Here are some links to help you:

Removal:

http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-view...ia-player.html - This site lists it as being "legitimate", obviously they have been comprimised, but still tell you how to get rid of it. You should also read the comments, because they go much further into the illegality and the removal.

http://www.download.com/ViewpointKil...-10492072.html - A "Viewpoint Killer", I have not tried this, but will after I begin the removal process.

Explanations:

Recent (March), guy also offers a hidden way to stop AIM from re-installing it, and a pathetic excuse for a man named "Michael Tzez" defends Viewpoint: http://edeldoug.blogs.com/thoughts_r....html#comments

A very recent Slashdot discussion: http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?s...26202&from=rss

http://ask-leo.com/is_viewpoint_spyware.html - A guy named "Leo" explains some things, plus more of Michael Tzez's ranting, the guy is becoming a well-known name for those who try and speak out against Viewpoint.

For more information, simply search for "Viewpoint", "Viewpoint spyware", "Viewpoint removal", etc on Google.

Viewpoint has more users than Realplayer and nearly all of them never even knew they had installed it. Think about that and then go and rid yourself of this plague. They claim they are not spyware and campaign that statement, but they are lying and you should not be fooled. Please spread this information. The more people that know, the sooner this will end.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> This is secretly installed with several programs, the biggest infiltration is with AIM. With AIM, the program is not only installed secretly, but upon removal it is automatically re-installed, EACH TIME YOU OPEN AIM


I just tried it and it was not reinstalled whe AIM was opened.


> What does it do? Well, it used to just look for updates and hijack your browser with pop-ups


This is also false, Viewpoint does not hijack your browser with popups. It sounds like you're confusing Viewpoint Media Player, Viewpoint Manager, and Viewpoint Toolbar



> TRACKING AND COLLECTING YOUR EVERY MOVE ON THIS INTERNET AND DOING SO WITH PRIDE, CLAIMING IT IS IN YOUR BEST INTEREST.


Why don't you show us something to support that? None of the linked articles say anything of the sort nor do any antispyware experts or programs.



> THIS PROGRAM DOES NOT SHOW UP ON A VAST MAJORITY OF SPYWARE DETECTION PROGRAMS AND WEBSITES, INCLUDING:
> _..._
> Hijackthis


Again, false. Viewpoint is listed in HijackThis.

And most of the links you posted are broken


----------



## HappyKillmore (Dec 9, 2006)

Finally, someplace to voice my opinion on this debate. 

Is Viewpoint Spyware? Maybe. 
Does it act like Spyware? Yes.
Did you install it or did it come bundled? It came bundled.
Do you know what it does? No.
Is it trying to phone home? Yes.

Some people have made the argument that if Viewpoint is Spyware, then Adobe, QuickTime and RealPlayer are also Spyware. I would agree with this logic and yes, I didn't tell these software companies they could call home or do automatic updates. That might not be a "feature" I want yet that was not an option at installation (nor can I seem to disable it after installation).

Who are these developers? They think they can decide for us when to update their software? I did an update of Adobe called the "Atmosphere" something or other. Not because I wanted to, but because it kept harassing me about it every time I opened a PDF. I never saw ANYTHING about Viewpoint manager included in this "update" to Adobe. Therefore, I did not consent to it's install, yet it did get installed and then it tried to phone home. That my friends, is Spyware plain and simple. What they're collecting (if anything) is irrelevant. I did not consent to their install or their update. It is Malware at the very least and a virus at the very worst. Why isn't it considered a virus? It arrived, hidden in an update and installed itself. How is that not a virus? The fact that it hasn't done anything evil "yet" doesn't mean it's not bad!?!? 

I've turned off Microsoft's auto-update because I have no idea what they're sending out. IE7 for example is not something I care to use right now. It's not compatible with a website that I have to use for work yet if I let Windows Update run automatically, it would be forced down my throat. No thanks software developers. If this is getting bundled with your software, I won't use it. iMesh for example came with about 10 bundled Spyware programs. Once I realized it, I uninstalled everything (with some significant effort) and never went back. AIM is also on that list. Bundled crap and BloatWare. RealPlayer and QuickTime have been on the list for a long time ever since RealAlternative and QuickAlternative have existed. 

It's time for the users to stand up to these developers and let them know with their wallets that we're not going to be bullied anymore. Viewpoint should be included in Anti-Spyware scans and removed.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

I just found this viewpoint jam on my computer, and can't delete it, since the file name is too long.

The file name is too long??? 

And the two removal links posted here have disappeared.

How can I find it in the registry?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

HijackThis will find it and remove it.


----------



## HappyKillmore (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's a link to the Viewpoint killer
http://www.download.com/3000-8022_4-10610895.html


----------

